# Goodnight my dear, dear friend....I'm so sorry.



## Yo Fluffy (May 28, 2012)

My cat, Dylan, died only a few hours ago. Although 16 and a half, he's been king of the neighbourhood and the house until fairly recently, although over the last few months his weight has dropped alongside a few teeth and his eyesight started to fail.

Over the weekend he suddenly became very weak and was unable to walk far, but still purred when stroked. We desperately wanted him to pass away at home, the darling little puss hung on until today when he took his last, very struggled, gasps. 

In 16 years Dylan's been with me through thick and thin - births, deaths, marriage, divorce, new jobs, new business, new dog - and at times he's had to take a back seat as we've been so very busy with everything. It's broken my heart to see him go, and I so very much regret those times when I've had to take him off my knee as I was busy.

Now I keep looking at the spot under the table where he died today, his favourite place at the top of the stairs and his other hangouts and it all looks so very, very empty.

I've read a number of other posts on the forum and it's reassuring to find others feeling a similar pain at losing their special friends, I really think you need to have lost a pet to realise just how much it hurts. At the moment I just can't stop crying, it was so tragic to see my gorgeous fluffy boy suddenly fail and die in front of my eyes in such a short time.

We'll miss you badly Dylan, you've left your paw prints on our hearts and we desperately hope you've regained your bounce and vitality on the other side of that rainbow.


----------



## Treenie (May 28, 2012)

R.I.P Dylan... Sad to see a familly member go .. Im sure he's catching birdies in a good place


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss I bet he had a wonderful 16 years with you and a lovely long life!

RIP Dylan, sleep tight!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You are so right. loosing a pet is heart breaking.
Dylan knew how much you loved and cared for him. He had a lovely happy life with you.
I hope the Happy memories of Dylan will soon replace those tears and pain you are going through at the moment.

R.I.P Dylan and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Yo Fluffy (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies, friends just don't understand how much we grieve for our lost loved ones.

Dylan always ruled the roost, despite us having a very bouncy Cocker Spaniel, Rolo. She's sat at my feet but looking confused, she can't quite understand why her arch rival but secret buddy has gone.

My little girl has said she'll never have pets when she grows up as it hurts too much - I do hope she'll realise that the joy they bring us is worth the pain, even though it cuts deep.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know what you mean. I hate the pain but i always look back and remember them and think about the happy times and it always make me smile. It's gutting when they pass away but as you say the joy they bring is worth it in the end. Dylan sounded a right little character and i'm sure he's at rest now


----------



## Yo Fluffy (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Peter. I'm torturing myself at the moment with the thoughts that I should have taken him to the vet. Dylan hadn't been in a car for 16 years and I really didn't want to distress him, up to Sunday he was still purring when stroked and it seemed so wrong to put him to sleep when he still had some comfort. On Monday however it was too late, it reached the stage where he was in discomfort but to move him would have made it worse. I really wish we'd taken him before he declined so much, it was heartbreaking hearing him take his last, laboured gasps for breath - I'd hoped he'd simply slip away but it wasn't so easy.

I've got another pet, a Spaniel, and I think another time I would make the decision to end it before death really takes hold.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just read your post, xxx

Hugs to you.

Run free at the bridge Dylan xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry

RIP Dylan


----------

